# Hot Picks



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"Hot Fishing Picks-Duck Down"*​ By Capt. Chris Martin​ _January 11, 2010_​
Duck Hunting continues to be very productive with the extreme cold weather and ripping north winds across Seadrift's San Antonio Bay complex. Captain Jason entertained Mark N. and customer all the way from Pennsylvania to shoot 17-ducks for day-2. According to Mark, "I have shot all drakes over the past two sessions, and the action has been very good." Captain Davids party shot 23-ducks with Andy S. guests; mostly widgeon, teal, pintails, and redheads. It was day two for Brays Island Plantation South Carolina gunners; Captain Harold put the waterman on 17-ducks, according to Bill, "What a sight to behold." Captain TJ found just a few birds shy of full limits for the other guests of BIP. Tuesday evening we welcomed new customer David B. from Rockwood, IL for the next few days. He is targeting trophy redheads. We will be gunning with the same groups from yesterday, as well. The weather on Wednesday, highs in the mid 40s. Northeast wind 15-20 mph. 

Captain Chris's Fishing Hot Picks

* ESB, Long Lake, mud and grass, wade using green black corky fat boys. Work towards windward shoreline for trophy trout.

* VBC-Fish deep with 3 quarter or quarter jig heads, fish right on the bottom with TTF plum chartreuse trout killers in 16-foot of water.

The Bird Hitch Video
Want to clean ducks in 2 seconds or less? Check out the bird hitch. We just took delivery of 5 of these.
Note: BFL has not been paid or given any free product to share this information with you, we like it when something works this good, and want to share the information with other duck hunters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4mU0...feature=autofb

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*South Carolina Gunners*

Cold windy north wind made for a "Perfect ending" for the seven duck hunters who visited all the way from Brays Island, South Carolina. Between Captain TJ & Harold, the 7 duck hunters finished Wednesday hunt with 39 ducks.

Click video


----------

